# Snake identification



## Knockout (3 mo ago)

Does anyone know what kind of snake this is


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Dessert kingsnake (Lampropeltis splendida)

Harmless


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Yep, desert king. I've got one, a dark phase.


----------



## Knockout (3 mo ago)

Gaboon said:


> Dessert kingsnake (Lampropeltis splendida) Harmless


 thank you for the reply


----------



## Knockout (3 mo ago)

Gaboon said:


> Dessert kingsnake (Lampropeltis splendida)
> 
> Harmless


thanks for the reply


----------

